# Feedback on ebay?



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I havent sold anything for a while on ebay and have put a couple of items on yesterday.

Have been reading through the changes to feedback but really dont understand it  

As a seller i cant leave neutral or negative feedback for a buyer   Ummmm you watch ill have the buyer from hell  

Have these changes affected anyone selling stuff on ebay? or am i just getting myself in a faff over nothing   (probley am as i dont understand it)


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

don't qoute me but i think they changed it so that the feedback that was being left was more honest

I think they were having a problem with sellers blackmailing buyers who had left -feedback on them. They were posting - feedback the buyers page and then using this as blackmail to get the buyer to remove their - feedback so that they could keep 100% record. As far as I am aware its to protect buyers in the future so that they get a true picture of the seller.

does that make sense?   reads like gobbledygook. It hard trying to explain it, I know what I mean to say


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

As someone with an eBay business, it's caused me more problems than I had before. I'm getting far more non-paying bidders now than I did before because there's no real comeback for them. Ebay say that unpaid item strikes will count against them but it's not much of a threat, unfortunately. I'm not the sort of seller that leaves negative feedback without a thought and I resent eBay treating me as though I might be like that.

Jules


----------

